
Zoom.us slow connection - rodrigof
https://status.zoom.us/
======
m_b
Any clue what happened? Zero useful information is provided by Zoom regarding
this incident.

~~~
hsk0823
They're throwing AWS under the bus, but AWS has yet to acknowledge any outage,
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6488845...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6488845013387218944/)

